# [SOLVED] The directory name is invalid



## kevan (Aug 22, 2007)

When I try loading a new program by either CD or Memory stick, Message "The Directory Name is Invalid", appears and I can not continue. If I copy the required program from CD or memory stick into c:\Program Files, I can then install the program. How can I get Vista to accept installs from CD and Memory sticks?


----------



## kevan (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: The directory name is invalid*

I found the fix for my above question.

Turn off UAC [and put up with pesky reminders to turn it back on and
bingo errors went away and I could now install the software .

Under Users turn OFF (User Account Control).


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

You could also right click the setup.exe and select "run as administrator".


----------

